# Some pics of my slingshots/square elastic



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

Some pics of slingshots we use in Czech Republic. ( 2 x 5x5mm and 6mm) 
The square rubber is mainly used because of its low price and still good quality,but unfortunately dicreasing very fast.
I have bought a new elastic today,fixed it but didn´t test it for the moment,think it will be more powerfull than the grey one...to be continued.



 



by the way,square rubber needs a special treatement,stretch them for some hours to get better elasticity/performance,put some vegetal oil on ,it also helps and they will last much longer .

(25 cm stretched to 125 cm ) 


Some shots with both slingshots at 2 meters,off course double bands are better but we can´t see the difference here,every ones went through very easily and made a big noise in the wall behind.


 
Need to find something to be able to compare the power with gold flatbands .( not a motocycle helmet







)


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah you got it right! Shooting at motorcycle helmets breaks windows!


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Slingshots!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good to see you here, Pavel (who is my 1000st subscriber)! I am sending your slingshot out today, equipped with flat band. I hope you will let us know how it compares to yours.

Jörg


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Very good to see you here, Pavel (who is my 1000st subscriber)! I am sending your slingshot out today, equipped with flat band. I hope you will let us know how it compares to yours.
> 
> Jörg


Great,it will be a pleasure to test one of yours slingshots !!!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

when will you be giving out other prizes any pictiular number?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Pavel,
I'm curious, how many shots on average are you getting with those cube(square bands) and what type (size) ammo do you shoot? A test I did years ago showed they (cubes) last longer then all other band types. Flatband


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Pavel,
> I'm curious, how many shots on average are you getting with those cube(square bands) and what type (size) ammo do you shoot? A test I did years ago showed they (cubes) last longer then all other band types. Flatband


Hello Flat







,

i am using marbles,steel balls (10-15mm ) and some home made lead ammo you can see on the pics....for the moment i have made only aroud 500 shots but cubic rubber last very very long,even if you are a slingshot maniac







I will told you if it breaks but think it not will be this year .


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you so much for the technic about the square elastic. i'll try that


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is interesting that square bands are readily available in Central America and other parts of the world, but are difficult to find in the US and Canada. I wonder why that is? Do the square bands have a use other than slingshots in the Czech Republic?

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

£3.75 per metre from www.highlandhorn.com
i just ordered 5 metres to try out /give to friends to try


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I have never used this kind of bands. I wish, I could have the chance to use them. Saludos







.


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

Pavel thank you so much.







It works. now I can use square band with ease. I used coconut oil because I don't have vegetable oil but it works.
here is the pic of my slingshot with square band thanks to you












  








my new slingshot with square band




__
slingshotwannabe


__
Nov 14, 2011




homemade slingshot


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like those forks. They have an old world charm and they're some of the best bark-on forks I have seen.


----------

